# Contact details for Neil Fox?



## JonnoT (30 November 2014)

I've been recommended to contact Neil Fox as I'm looking for an event/hunting livery around the Delamere area. Been given a mobile number and been ringing it for over a week with no answer. Voicemail says "neil's phone" but no call back.

Can anyone PM me an up to date mobile / landline / email for Neil??

Thanks


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (1 December 2014)

JonnoT said:



			I've been recommended to contact Neil Fox as I'm looking for an event/hunting livery around the Delamere area. Been given a mobile number and been ringing it for over a week with no answer. Voicemail says "neil's phone" but no call back.

Can anyone PM me an up to date mobile / landline / email for Neil??

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Not sure of his contact details but he is on Facebook and he's on there regularly.


----------



## JonnoT (2 December 2014)

DressageDiva1962 said:



			Not sure of his contact details but he is on Facebook and he's on there regularly.
		
Click to expand...

That's great - found him on FB and messaged him.
If anyone can PM me an up to date number that'd be great - thanks


----------

